# The "Big lap dog, little lap" thread.



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, I just came across this picture from this summer that I never posted. Mesquite REALLY likes to sit in my lap, but she's a pretty big dog!

I want to see some pictures of really big lap dogs, go!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I got one...this was when Roe Roe was just a puppy. In fact, she must have only been like five months old.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

You did say *little* lap..


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

omg MM, that one is great! The dog AND the cat! The cat isn't exactly small either heh


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

She USED to be small! Her whole life she was a petite little cat  She's creeped up in weight a bit lately. Gettin' old, the metabolism is slowing down I guess. Doesn't like to play much so it's hard to exercise her.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's another of Roe Roe, she won't sit in my lap much anymore..I miss these days


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i don't really have any pictures on my new computer yet, this is the closest picture i have right now of iorek being a lap dog!

he loves his daddy!









this is my monster lap cat and his petite sister (sorry, i just had to get it in there! he is huge! and they are both so cute )


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Does a dog on a dog lap count?


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are my two over a month ago, Milo (lab) is much bigger now but still loves to sit on my lap


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I have quite a few of these....somehow none in the past few months.....prolly 'cause my belly is getting too big for this boy to fit on my lap!! lol...not much longer to go and he can have it back haha
*Gosh I can't wait to sit in the green grass like this again....*








*This is one of my favorites.....*









*Yeah...I *really* can't breathe here.....hehe*


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My 130+ lb baby boy...
With his aunt









With his Gamma









With his Mommy and Daddy









With his Mommy









Nessa


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

And my girl... Jade









Nessa


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

omg! that is the definition of big dog and little lap!!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, alot of numb legs with some of your big boys! 

Cartman may have been lifted up to sit on a friend of ours lap - he was around 5 months old here, BUT he always wanted to be picked up. This was probably the last time he was picked up!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

omg.... I think callahan wins this thread. The one where he's draped across both your laps is so awesome!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I think that Callahan has to be one of the largest Danes that I've ever seen


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> omg.... I think callahan wins this thread. The one where he's draped across both your laps is so awesome!


LOL! Trumpetjock, he LOVES to do that! He's even taken up three laps before! LOL... mine, James' and my cousins! He really is a ham... and he knows it lol. But he thinks he's a dang little tiny teacup chi dog or something!  



lizalots said:


> I think that Callahan has to be one of the largest Danes that I've ever seen


Hehe well he is big... but not the biggest I've seen... I wonder how big he'll be when he's full grown though... . He's only 34 inches tall right now, and 130 some lbs.
Nessa


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

tooo cute! They sure know how to get into right spot to get comfortable


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LoL! I was looking through some old pics and found this one! Callahan at 6 months old... taking up two laps... lol... ahh... the beginning!









Nessa


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww...Ruuf in his puppy days:









And now, the big oaf  (I look so angry!)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Great thread Trumpet and great pics everyone.

Heres my 89 year old Nan about to get "Lapped"








My 2 favourite old ladys 








and then Blake actually sitting on her lap,he doesnt lay like a normal dog but rather sits down like a human(my nans buried behinf the brindle somewhere)


----------

